# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Lutja është bisedë me Zotin!

## simonpjetri

Te dashur besimtare, qofte levduar dhe nderuar Zoti jonë Jezus Krishti!

Pasi qe unë lexova dhe kuptova se kishte mjaft tema të rendesihme dhe të dobishme per jeten e nejriut, verejta se kjo temë nuk ishte. Prandaj, po e hap kete teme per te postuar lutje nga "Doracaki Uratesh" i Kishes Katolike ne mënyrë qe të na ndihmon  qe të jetojmë me Krishtin dhe uraten ndaj Tij.


Ky është:
DORACAK URATËSH
për Pagëzim, Rrëfim, Kungim dhe krezmim



L U T J A

Lutja është bisedë me Zotin, apo lartësim i mendjes dhe i zemrës te Zoti. 

Kemi lutjen mendore dhe lutjen gojore. 

Në çdo lutje më së pari dëgjojmë çka na thotë Zoti neve  duke lexuar Shkrimin shenjt (Biblën), apo duke u përqendruar në frymëzimet e tija, apo në fjalët e tija tashmë të njohura. Pastaj edhe ne Atij i përgjigjemi me fe. 

Në lutjen tonë mund të na ndihmojnë shumë edhe formulat e lutjes, të cilat tradita e Kishës i kultivon me shekuj. 

Ja disa prej tyre:

_vazhdon_

----------


## simonpjetri

LUTJET THEMELORE (Të përditshme)


Shenja e kryqit: _(Para çdo urate bëjmë kryq)_
Në emër të Atit, të Birit 
e të Shpirtit Shenjt. Amen.

----------


## simonpjetri

> LUTJET THEMELORE (Të përditshme)
> 
> 
> Shenja e kryqit: _(Para çdo urate bëjmë kryq)_
> Në emër të Atit, të Birit 
> e të Shpirtit Shenjt. Amen.



Ati ynë, që je në qiell, 
u shenjtëroftë emri yt, 
ardhtë Mbretëria jote, 
u bëftë vullnesa jote: 
si në qiell, ashtu në tokë! 
 Bukën tonë të përditshme 
na e jep sot. 
Na i fal fajet tona, 
si i falim ne fajtorët tanë. 
E mos na lër të biem në tundim, 
por na liro nga i Keqi. 
Amen.

----------


## simonpjetri

Të falemi Mari, hirplote, Zoti me Ty! 
E bekuar je mbi të gjitha gratë, 
e i bekuar fryti i barkut tënd, Jezusi! 
 Shenjta Mari, Nëna e Tenzot, 
lutu për ne mëkatarët, 
tash e në fill të vdekjes sonë. 
Amen.

----------


## simonpjetri

Lavdi Atit, e Birit e Shpirtit Shenjt! 
 Si ka qenë në fillim, 
ashtu tash 
e përgjithmonë e jetës. Amen.

----------


## simonpjetri

*O Jezusi im*, na i fal mëkatet tona, 
na shpëto prej flakës së ferrit, 
e çoji në qiell të gjithë shpirtrat, 
por sidomos ata, që kanë më shumë nevojë 
për mëshirën tënde.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## simonpjetri

*Lutja Engjëllit Rojës* 
O Engjël i Zotit, që je rojtari im, 
pasi Zoti ynë, për mëshirë të vet, 
më ka lënë në rojë tënde, 
ti sot më shndrit, më mbaj, 
më ruaj e më sundo. Amen.

----------


## simonpjetri

*Lutja për të vdekur:* 
Jepua, o Zot, pushimin e pasosur!
– E u ndrittë drita e pambaruar! 
Pushofshin në paqe! 
– Ashtu qoftë!

----------


## simonpjetri

Puna e pendimit 
O Zoti im, po më vjen keq 
me gjithë zemër 
për të gjitha mëkatet 
që i kam bërë: 
se kam bjerrë parreizin, 
kam merituar ferrin. 
Por më fort po më vjen keq 
se të kam fyer Ty, 
o e Mira e pambaruar, 
që kaq fort më ke dashur. 
Mëshirë, o Zot! 
Më fal, o Zot! 
Po të jap fjalën, 
me ndihmë tënde, 
që mos të fyej më kurrë. Amen.

----------


## zef malsia

*Besojma apostolike:* 

Besoj në Tenzon, 
Atin e gjithpushtetshëm, 
Krijuesin e qiellit e të tokës. 
E në Jezu Krishtin, 
Birin e tij një të vetmin, 
Zotin tonë, 
i cili u zu për virtyt të Shpirtit Shenjt. 
U lind prej Virgjrës Mari. 
Pësoi mundimet nën Poncin Pilat. 
U vu në kryq, vdiq e u varros. 
Zbriti mbi ferr. 
Të tretën ditë u ngjall së vdekuri. 
U ngrit në qiell. 
Rri në anë të djathtë të Tenzot, 
Atit të gjithpushtetshëm. 
Andej do të vijë 
për të gjykuar të gjallët e të vdekurit. 
Besoj në Shpirtin Shenjt, 
Kishën e shenjtë Katolike, 
shoqërinë e shenjtërve, 
faljen e mëkateve, 
ngjalljen e të vdekurve 
dhe jetën e pasosur. 
Amen.

----------


## simonpjetri

Të falemi, Mbretëresha,
Nëna e mëshirës, 
jeta, ëmbëlsimi e shpresa jonë, 
të falemi! 
Ty të thërrasim ne të shkretët, 
të bijtë e Evës, që po fshajmë, 
po gjëmojmë e po qajmë 
në këtë shekull plot me lotë. 
Deh, pra, pajtorja jonë, 
ata sy të mëshirshëm të tu 
silli drejt nesh! 
E Jezusin, të bekuarin, 
frytin e barkut tënd, 
ne mbas kësaj shkretie 
na e kallxo. 
O e dhimbshmja, o e buta, 
o e ëmbla Virgjëra Mari! 
Amen.

----------


## simonpjetri

KISHA DHE SAKRAMENTET
*Kisha Katolike* është bashkësia e besimtarëve që besojnë në Krishtin, 
janë pagëzuar me ujë, në emër të Atit e të Birit e të Shpirtit Shenjt, 
dhe janë në bashkimin e plotë të fesë me papën e Romës.

----------


## albani1

Kjo lutje eshte lutja qe Jezusi tha te bejne te gjithe dishepujt e Tij . Kete Jezusi e mesoi ne momentin qe dishepujt i kerkuan Atij ti mesonte se si te luteshin.

Amen eshte e vertete qe Lutja eshte komunikim me Zotin , kjo eshte aresyeja kryesore pse e sjell ketu kete pjese , shpresoj te jete bekim per te gjithe ata qe e lexojne.

Atehere kjo eshte lutja e nje besimtari kristian pavaresisht nese eshte protestant , katolik ose othodhoks.
Shkronjat me te zez te celet jane fjalet e besimtarit , dhe shkronjat me te zeze te erret jane fjalet e Zotit.

Nje besimtare po liutej si gjithmone:


Ati yne qe je ne qiell
*Po?*

Mos me nderprit mua jam duke u lutur.
*Por- ti me thirre mua!*
Te thirra ty ? Jo nuk te thirra ty. 
Une po lutem.
Ati yne qe je ne qiell.
*Ja - ti e bere prap*
Bera cfare?
*Me thirre mua*
*Ti the : < Ati Ybe qe je ne qiell>*
*Keshtu pra ja ku Jam.
Cfare ke ne mendje?*
Por une nuk e kisha menduar asnjehere kete gje.
Une , isha , Ti e di, vetem duke thene lutjen e perditeshme.
Une gjithmone e them lutjen e Zotit me ben mua te ndjehem me mire.
*Mire dakort vazhdo*
Dakort
U shenjterofte emri yt...
*Qendro pak ketu cfare do te thuash me kete?*
me cfare?
*Me : " U shenjterofte ermi yt".*
Kjo dmth, kjo dmth....Zoti i mire.
Une nuk e di se cfare kuptimi ka.Si mund ta di une kete ne kete bote?
Meqe ra fjala cfare kuptimi ka?
*Ka kuptimin : I drejte, i shenjte, i ndruar i mrekullueshem.*
Ah tani paska kuptim per mua.
Une nuk e kisha menduar me pare se ckuptim kishte fjala u shenjterofte.
Faleminderit.
U befte vullneti Yt ne toke ashtu sic eshte ne qiell.
*Vertet mendon keshtu?*
Patjeter, pse jo?
*Cfare je duke bere ti per kete?*
Duke bere? Pse, asgje une vetem pres.
Une mednoj vetem qe ti duhet te kesh kontroll ketu ne toke ashtu sic ke ne qiej.
*Po e di , por a kam Une kontroll mbi ty?*
Epo une shkoj ne kishe.
*Nuk te pyeta per kete.*
*Por rreth tempereamentit tend te keq.*
*Ti vertet qe ke nje problem ketu ti e di kete.*
*Dhe eshte menyra se si ti i shpenzon parate vetem per veten tende.*
*Po llojet e librave qe lexon?*
Tani qendro pak nje minute, mjaft me thumbove mua, une thjesht jam me mire se pjesa tjeter e kishes.
*Me fal pak
Une po mendoja se ti ishe duke u lutur qe vullneti im te behet ne toke si ne qiej.
Kjo ajo qe po bej dhe fillon nga nje person i vetem , si dikush qe lotet per kete si ti pershembull.*
Epo nuk varet nga une ti e di.
Mendoj se mund te therras disa te tjere.
*Ate gje e kam bere Une*
Une nuk kam menduar ndonjehere me perpara per kete gje.
Por do me pelqente te beja dicka per kete.
Une deshiroj vertet te jem i lire per kete gje , ti e di.
*Mire le te punojme sebashku per kete gje, ti dhe Une , Une te prmtoj ty.*
Shiko Zot nese nuk merzitesh dua te perfundoj kete lutje ti e di eshte akoma edhe me e gjate se kaq.
Buken e perditeshme na e jep Ti sot.
*Ti duhet te nderpresesh cdo lidhje me brumrat sepse je mbi peshe.*
Ou prit nje minute. Cfare eshte kjo gje?Ketu une po bej punen time fetare dhe papritur vjen Ti e me nderpret dhe me kujton gjerat nga te cilat duhet te heq dore.
Lutja eshte dicka e rrezikshme.
*Kujtohu te marresh energji, cfare je duke me kerkuar, kujtohu.
Ti me thirre mua dhe ja ku Jam.
Eshte shume vone te ndalesh tani.*
*Vazhdo lutjen ,pusho, vazhdo prap.*
Une jam i frikesuar per...
*I frikesuar ? Nga cfare?*
Une e di se cfare je ti duke thene.
*Tregome mua*
Falna fajet tona ashtu sic ua falim ne fajtoreve tane.
*Po per Anen cdo te me thuash?*
E shikon une e dija kete? Pse Zot ajo tregon genjeshtra per mua tregon histori.
Ajo kurr nuk mi ka kthyer parate qe mi ka marre mua.
Une nuk mund ta ve veten time poshte saj.
*Po lutja jote ? Pse ti e ben ate lutje?*
Une nuk dua te them kete , une nuk e kam ne ate menyre.
*Mire te paktemn ti je i sinqert.Por eshte teresisht nje peshe e madhe duke u ngritur rreth gjithshkaje qe ka te beje me zemerimin dhe urrejtjen dhe fyerjen e qe ti nuk mund ti mbash dot.*
*A eshte keshtu?*
Po por une ndjehem mire kur jam larg saj.
*Jo ti nuk ndjehesh hic mire.ti ndjehesh keq
Por une mund te ndryshoj kete gje.*
Ti mundesh? Si?
*Fale Anen dhe une do te fal ty.Dhe urrejtja dhe mekati do te jen problem i Anes dhe jo i joti.
Ti do te jesh i qete dhe problemi nuk do te shqetesoj me.*
Oh po ti e di , ti ke te drejte.
Ti gjithmone je me shume se cmund ta mendoj une.
Une dua te jem i drejte me ty, dakort, dakort une e fal Anen.
*Ja tani , mrekulli*
*Si ndjehesh?*
Hmmmmm... mire jo keq, jo edhe aq keq,
ne fakt une ndjehem shume mire.
Ti e di nuk do te shkoja te flija dot gjume sot dhe do te kisha ndejtur akoma i merzitur.
*Po e di por Ti nuk ke mbaruar akoma me lutjen tende apo jo? Vazhdo*
Oh po ke te drejte.
Dhe mos na lere te biem ne tundim por na mbro nga i ligu.
*Mire, mire do ta bej kete , vetem mos e fut veten ne vende ku mund te tundohesh.
*
Cfare do te thuash me kete?
*Ti e di cfare dua te them.*
Po e di.
*Ne rregull vazhdo mbaro lutjen tende.*
Spse te tuat jane mbreteria , fuqia dhe , lavdia.
*A e di ti cfare me jep mua lavdi, dhe cfare me ben te jem i kenaqur?*
Jo , por dua ta di.
Une dua te te lutem Ty tani.
Une me te vertete qe kam bere shume gjera camurr ne jete
Une dua me te vertete te ndjek Ty
Une e shikoj me te vertete se sa i madh je Ti.
Pra me trego mua si mund te te kenaq une Ty?

*Ti sapo e bere.*

----------


## marcus1

Bukur Alban, më pëleqeu shumë!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## toni77_toni

*Lutja e mëngjesit, e drejtuar Atit  Abba* 

Ati im, po vij në praninë Tënde, *në fillimin e kësaj dite.* 

Po vij *të gjej urtinë*, që të mos bëj gabime të pamenduara, ashtu që të di kur duhet të flas e kur të rri në heshtje, kur të veproj e kur jo. 

Po vij *të gjej paqen* ashtu që sot asgjë të mos më brengosë as të më pengojë. 

Po vij që *të gjej guximin që të jem i durue-shëm*, që të mos e humbas shpresën, që ta pranoj zhgënjimin, duke e ditur se Ti do të kthesh çdo gjë në të mirën time. 

Po vij *që të gjej dashurinë*, kështu që asgjë të mos bëjë që të jem i zemëruar, i pandjeshëm dhe i panjerëzishëm.

Erdha që të filloj *këtë ditë me Ty* dhe dëshiroj që ta vazhdoj me Ty, ashtu që kjo të jetë ditë pa asnjë të keqe. 

Atë, Ti je kujdestari im, e di se Ti do të kujdesesh për të gjitha nevojat e mia.

Atë, Ti je mbrojtësi im, më ruaj sot nga të gjitha sulmet e fuqive të errëta, më mbulo me Gjakun tejet të çmueshëm të Birit Tënd Jezusit dhe më rretho me engjëjt e tu. Këte po të lus *në emër të Jezusit*. Amen!

----------


## toni77_toni

*Abba  O Atë* 

Abba, o Atë, Ty po Ta kushtoj *këtë ditë*dhe vihem nën mbrojtjen tënde. 

Më përdor që nëpër mua të jesh i njohur, i nderuar dhe i dashur nga të gjithë njerëzit. 

Le të flasin veprat e mia për dashurinë tënde. 

Gjuha ime le Të lëvdojë në të gjitha situatat dhe mendimet e mia le të jenë të frymëzuara vetëm me Ty. 

Ati im, unë Të dua Ty mbi të gjitha. *Amen*.

----------


## simonpjetri

Lutja e mëngjesit 

O Zoti im, po të falem nderit 
që më ke ruajtur sonte! 

O Zoti im, po të jap fjalën 
se sot, me ndihmë tënde, 
nuk do të fyej me asnjë mëkat. 

O Zoti im, gjithçka të bëj e gjithçka të vuaj në këtë ditë, 
dua të bëj dhe të vuaj për dashuri tënde, 
e si është qëllimi i Zemrës së Jezu Krishtit, 
që bëhet fli për ne në Meshën e shenjtë. 

O Zot i gjithpushtetshëm, 
që na e dhé fatin të presim edhe këtë ditë, 
na ruaj me pushtetin tënd 
që sot mos të biem në asnjë mëkat, 
por le të rrjedhin fjalët tona 
e le të drejtohen mendimet dhe veprat tona 
për të kryer gjithherë drejtësinë tënde. 
Nëpër Krishtin, Zotin tonë. Amen.

----------


## zef malsia

*Përshëndetja e krishterë:* 

Qoftë lëvduar Jezu Krishti! 
 Gjithmonë e jetës!

----------


## Dielli_ime

> *Përshëndetja e krishterë:* 
> 
> Qoftë lëvduar Jezu Krishti! 
>  Gjithmonë e jetës!


Oh... sa e dua kete pershendetje! Radio Maria e perdor gjithmone ne cdo fillim e mbarim emisioni. Gjithashtu edhe telefonuesit pershendesin po keshtu. 

Rrofte Krishti Mbret!

----------


## simonpjetri

> Oh... sa e dua kete pershendetje! Radio Maria e perdor gjithmone ne cdo fillim e mbarim emisioni. Gjithashtu edhe telefonuesit pershendesin po keshtu. 
> 
> Rrofte Krishti Mbret!


Te gjith, edhe unë e dua pershendetjen *qoftë lëvduar Krishti*, është pershendetja më e mira.

Qoftë lëvduar Jezusi

----------

